# Is there a way to watch the progress of my sample library download on iMac?



## Dan Smith (Dec 13, 2021)

I'm downloading Cinematic Studio Strings to an external drive (Samsung T5). I know this could take a while, but is there a way within the iMac to see that the sample library is actually downloading? The installer window says "Downloading file... Calculating" and "Time remaining Calculating". It's been a couple of hours and that window hasn't changed.


----------



## d.healey (Dec 13, 2021)

Are you downloading it in a web browser?


----------



## Dan Smith (Dec 13, 2021)

d.healey said:


> Are you downloading it in a web browser?


I'm using the Cinematic Series Installer.


----------



## d.healey (Dec 13, 2021)

Dan Smith said:


> I'm using the Cinematic Series Installer.


Oh ok, I'm not familiar with that. Do they provide a manual?


----------



## Dan Smith (Dec 13, 2021)

d.healey - The Cinematic Series Installer is a file that comes with the Cinematic Studio libraries. I got this response from John at Cinematic Series support:

Hi Dan,

Sorry about that - not sure why that's happening but I have redirected your links to our master server. This should work (hopefully), but you will first need to cancel the current installation, delete any files or folders that have been downloaded so far (if any), and then re-open the installer and start from the beginning again.

I'm sorry for the inconvenience, please let me know if you have any further issues.

Best,
John

I followed Johns directions and now it is installing properly and the installer window is showing the number of files installed and the estimated time remaining. I have been pleased with the responsiveness of the Cinematic Series support team in helping with the issues I've had so far. I still have the original question though for other Mac users. Is there a way to see that a download is working if the installer window is unresponsive?


----------



## KeyboardThis (Dec 13, 2021)

You can use Activity Monitor in /Applications/Utilities to check your network and disk activity. From the Terminal, the lsof will show you if your processes even bothered opening up any ports.


----------



## Dan Smith (Dec 13, 2021)

Thanks! I'll check that out.


----------



## pranic (Dec 13, 2021)

You could also navigate to the directory on your external drive where the majority of the files are being downloaded, and right click the directory in Finder, choosing the "Get Info" option. That should show you the total disk space used in that subdir. You could compare it to the size of the expected download, and maybe be able to extrapolate the remaining time, too.


----------



## Dan Smith (Dec 14, 2021)

pranic said:


> You could also navigate to the directory on your external drive where the majority of the files are being downloaded, and right click the directory in Finder, choosing the "Get Info" option. That should show you the total disk space used in that subdir. You could compare it to the size of the expected download, and maybe be able to extrapolate the remaining time, too.


Thanks, Andrew!


----------

